# Network card green light stays on when unplugged



## aleefers

My internet suddenly quit working and I noticed that when I unplug the RG-45 the green light stays on. Then when I disable the card and enable it, the light is off tell I plug the cord in and unplug it, the light stays on again. Should I go buy a new network card?


----------



## johnwill

Doesn't sound good, the lights should go off. A new NIC sounds like a plan... :smile:


----------



## aleefers

I tried a new card and it says that the local area connection is connected and the lights go on and off like they are supposed but the router isn't getting an internet connection.


----------



## johnwill

OK, let's try to determine what's wrong. First, do this:

For 98 or ME, Start, Run, COMMAND to open a DOS window:
--- or ---
For 2K or XP, Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## aleefers

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\customer>ipconfig/all
'ipconfig' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\customer>


----------



## johnwill

Leave a space between IPCONFIG and /ALL


----------



## aleefers

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\customer>ipconfig /all
'ipconfig' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\customer>IPCONFIG /ALL
'IPCONFIG' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\customer>


----------



## aleefers

I got the command to work on my laptop that isn't gettting the internet here is what it said:
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>IPCONFIG /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Alexander
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Belkin 802.11g Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-50-7C-BD-5A
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, July 11, 2006 12:08:23 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, July 13, 2006 12:08:23 PM

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 CT Network Connect
ion
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-E0-B8-5C-D4-20

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>


----------



## johnwill

The laptop wireless connection appears normal, and the Ethernet cable is disconnected, according to the IPCONFIG.

The other machine has some sort of issue, because IPCONFIG should be available. I'm confused, is the machine that you can't run IPCONFIG on connecting to the Internet?


----------



## aleefers

I have DTN speed net and it comes into my desktop to a special cisco card with a large coax cable. Then I had that connection shared through a PCI network card to a Linksys WRT54G router to a Belkin network card on my laptop. The internet is working as normal on the desktop but the laptop can't connect to the internet and neither can my xbox which has a linksys wireless game adapter. The laptop is connected to the router but isn't recieving any internet information.


----------



## johnwill

Well, now we're making some progress. Let's see the IPCONFIG /ALL for the desktop machine.


----------



## aleefers

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\customer>IPCONFIG /ALL
'IPCONFIG' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\customer>


----------



## johnwill

You may need to do a system repair on the desktop machine, since it appears to be having configuration issues, or some files are missing.


----------



## aleefers

Is this what you mean by system repair or what is a system repair http://support.gateway.com/s/SOFTWARE/MICROSOF/7509594/Installs/750959402.shtml


----------



## johnwill

Actually, no. I don't think the recovery console is the best way to do the job.

All you do is boot from the CD. When it asks if you want to repair and to press "R", don't. Continue with the installation just like you were installing for the first time.

You will then get a license agreement and it will ask you to press F8 to agree. Right after that screen, you will see a list of Windows installations that setup found. It will ask if you want to repair it. Read the directions on that page!!!

Then, you will actually press "R" this time and XP will re-install.

When done, you will be back to your familiar desktop with everything looking just like it did before. But all your Windows Updates are gone and you will need to get those again.


----------



## aleefers

How do you boot from the cd. I tried turning off the computer and restarting with the cd in it that didn't work.


----------



## johnwill

You may need to enable the CD boot before the hard disk in the BIOS.


----------



## aleefers

How do do that?


----------



## aleefers

How do I do that?


----------



## johnwill

That's dependent on your specific machine and BIOS, typically you hit a key like DEL, F2, etc. during the POST to enter the BIOS. Most versions will display the BIOS key briefly during the POST.


----------



## Bill_Castner

Let me just add two comments to this discussion, and then leave you in the capable hands of Mr. Will:

. Any ethernet adapter that has Event 45 capabilities, such as Wake on LAN, Wake on USB event, .etc, are always on. (Otherwise they could not recognize the event trigger). That is why the light continued to glow when the patch cable was removed. This is normal. It would indicate something wrong if the light went out or never comes on.

. Before doing a reinstallation of XP, check the enviornmental variable PATH in System Properties, Advanced, Environmental variables, (the lower box). If the PATH statement does not *at least and in part *point to %windir%\; %windir%\system32\;%windir%\system\;%windir%\system32\wbem\ then a lot of XP's external commands will fail.


----------



## johnwill

Well Bill, I'm going to have to disagree with you on this point. I just walked around to three machines that were powered off, and sure enough, the lights were on. I removed the cable from them, and ALL the lights went off on the NIC. Two were MB integrated NIC's, and one was a PCI NIC. There is nothing wrong with any of those machines. :smile:


----------



## Bill_Castner

May I suggest not doing the repair quite yet?

Start, Run, CMD

netsh winsock reset

Wait for XP to tell you that a restart is needed. Restart the computer.

After the restart do a Start, Run, SFC /Scannow

If the XP CD is needed, it will prompt you for it.

This utility does not give you any exciting messages, although it does make entries in the Event Log.

Last, right-click My Computer, Properties, Advanced, and at the bottom click on Evironment Variables. In the lower of the two boxes highligh PATH and click the Edit button.

*Part* of your PATH string must include: %SystemRoot%\system32;%SystemRoot%;%SystemRoot%\System32\Wbem;

If not you will lose access to the external commands of XP just as you did in your testing.

If this does not help, then do the Repair John was suggesting. A Microsoft Article will give you further details of HOWTO do it: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;315341

.


----------



## Bill_Castner

I have WOL, and 1 Event 45 trigger and 2 Event 47 triggers. Removing the cable keeps the light on with the power off unless I disable the adapter prior to the poweroff.

If guess if you only have WOL your circumstance is normal as well. What certainly does not indicate a bad adapter is the original posters scerenario way at the beginning. It simply in the absence of other information not a sign of a failed adapter.


----------

